# Short video of Ziggy being cute with Baby



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

followed by some midless chatter...and an attempt to eat my camera...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual. Baby makes me laugh for some reason (don't worry in a nice way ) 

Also, Mine always bite the camera like that...its so annoying because they've broken it twice


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie! Change the # of tiels you have in your profile!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Rosie! Change the # of tiels you have in your profile!


Good point lol. Going off to do it right now.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Minnie loved the video of Ziggy's chatter she was quite impressed with him bobbing her head and chatting back....lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Minnie loved the video of Ziggy's chatter she was quite impressed with him bobbing her head and chatting back....lol


LOL! Maybe she thought it was Ollie


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> LOL! Maybe she thought it was Ollie


They do look alike don't they......LOL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ziggy is such a sweetie.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are such cuties! Chatting to the mirror.Aww
Earl doesn't like the mirror when he see's himself he bites it. I think, he thinks it is another cockatiel. lol!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Earl doesn't like the mirror when he see's himself he bites it. I think, he thinks it is another cockatiel. lol!


How old is Earl?

Its ok I got your answer to his age on another post...lol


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> How old is Earl?
> 
> Its ok I got your answer to his age on another post...lol


LOL! we keep going around finding out the answers to some of our questions we have asked each other on other posts


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> LOL! we keep going around finding out the answers to some of our questions we have asked each other on other posts


lol- yup- your little Earl is a Pearl!


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok I have decided to start of a foundation to help cute birdies and Ziggy gets to come first hope ya don't mind but its for his best interest that he come live with me forever. Good now that we have that settled!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> Ok I have decided to start of a foundation to help cute birdies and Ziggy gets to come first hope ya don't mind but its for his best interest that he come live with me forever. Good now that we have that settled!


Over my dead body..LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  Spike likes the mirror too, when I pop him in front of the mirror the first thing he usually says is peekaboo


----------

